
Docker Make – Multiple Inheritance for Docker - nikolay
https://github.com/avirshup/DockerMake
======
nikolay
Unfortunately, Autodesk's license is a bit limiting - I hope somebody rewrites
this in Go!

~~~
brudgers
Outside of ideas the GPL license is intended to address, curious what is
limiting in the Simplified BSD license.

~~~
nikolay
The .py file has the Apache License, Version 2.0 embedded, and the project's
license file is the BSD 2-clause License. Although most possibly compatible,
this is a bit confusing.

